# Large copper topped hot plate



## macfixer01 (Oct 13, 2014)

I spotted this 25 inch long Fisher Scientific hot plate on Ebay and the seller agreed to try it for me, but as I suspected it does not get hot enough to melt solder (their new models go to 700F according to specs found online). Anyway it seems a good price for such a large hot plate though, if one had other uses for it like drying glassware or something? Figured I'd do him a favor also and pass the listing along...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271632184921


----------



## Smack (Oct 14, 2014)

That's an oldie, I've had some old Fisher equipment in the recent past.


----------

